# S2 Barbarian auf dem Weg zum Ladderthron



## ReaLBashman (15. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,

endlich ist S2 am Start und ich damit auch wieder  !
Bin bereits bei T3 dabei und bin fleißig am zocken!

Hier der Link zum Stream: http://www.hitbox.tv/ReaLBashman

Viele Grüße

Bash

 

PS: Meldet euch gerne bei Hitbox an, sodass ihr den Chat nutzen könnt.


----------



## ReaLBashman (18. Februar 2015)

Bin wieder online  GRift 31 done!


----------



## ReaLBashman (28. Februar 2015)

Up

Grift 39 Solo 47 3er.

 

Viel Trashtalk Achtung


----------

